# Is anyone else downloading Five Nights at Freddy's?



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 16, 2014)

It's this really neat new horror "strategy" game involving animatronic mascots at a knock-off Chuck E. Cheese.
A lot of LPers have been playing it and it's so freakin' terrifying that I had to try it for myself. It's basically a lot of jump scares so if you're not into those, I definitely recommend not downloading.

[video]http://www.desura.com/games/five-nights-at-freddys/videos/game-trailer[/video]
(Trailer for those curious.)


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 16, 2014)

I definitely am.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 16, 2014)

RetroT said:


> I definitely am.


Yes, awesome! It preys on my hidden fear and I love it! Imagine if you really had that job though...


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 16, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Yes, awesome! It preys on my hidden fear and I love it! Imagine if you really had that job though...



Who would even take that job, lol?

I LOVE horror games. Or basically, anything horror. I love the thrill and that eerie feeling you get from them, haha.

The bird mascot is the scariest, though..


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 16, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Who would even take that job, lol?
> 
> I LOVE horror games. Or basically, anything horror. I love the thrill and that eerie feeling you get from them, haha.
> 
> The bird mascot is the scariest, though..



I don't even know, especially with that paycheck.
This is the first horror game I've seen in a bit that I had to play for myself. 
The bird is terrifying; everyone is scared of the bird.
The fox scares me just because he's so fast.
That bird is nightmare fuel, just no.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 16, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I don't even know, especially with that paycheck.
> This is the first horror game I've seen in a bit that I had to play for myself.
> The bird is terrifying; everyone is scared of the bird.
> The fox scares me just because he's so fast.
> That bird is nightmare fuel, just no.



Especially at a night shift? Haha, no. I don't think anyone would do that.
I usually play most horror games I see a lot of people play, but this one was really fun! 
Right? Why did the bird have to be the scary one? The fox is overly fast in my opinion, haha. I liked the beginning where the guy said "It wouldn't sound so bad if the costume wasn't filled with wires" or something along those lines, lol.


----------



## angry chill (Aug 17, 2014)

The dude is paid 4$ an hour, and I find that really sad.
Also, the message from the third day is scary... Like, really.

I don't dare to play it, but I watched a Youtuber. Not something my type (I prefer RPG Maker games like Ib or OFF), but definitely original.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 18, 2014)

I've been drawing so much fanart for this game, lol. My brother played it last night and he didn't sleep until this afternoon he was so terrified.


----------



## Victor (Aug 18, 2014)

It's greenlit on Steam if anyone wants to go ahead and vote for it.
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=270684111


----------



## Marshal Mcsmug (Aug 21, 2014)

*Five nights at freddy's*

Personally five nights at freddy's is really a fun game i dont really find it that scary when you get used to the jump scares so yeah i guess this is a thread where you talk about five nights at freddy's


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 26, 2014)

I still think it's a little creepy.The last two nights I stayed up looked through doors scared,even thpugh I know 5NAF isn't real.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 26, 2014)

I watched PhantomL0rd play this and I jumped quite a few times when things popped up lol. Won't play it myself though.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 26, 2014)

I didn't sleep for two days after just watching it.xD I might download SM,forget this for a while.xD That bear,imo is the scariest,the bird is just kind of funny with a hint of creepiness.I love that room with all the robot heads,and sometimes theyare all facing you.


----------



## Reindeer (Aug 26, 2014)

I bought it today to stave off the incredible boredom that washes over me when I play DreadOut. It's just jump scares, but it looks like a pretty fun strategical game of sorts. I'll be trying it out tomorrow.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 27, 2014)

http://smadaleinad.tumblr.com/post/95906134864/jadeladyporrim-themrcreepypasta-a-bit-of-a

This is spooky.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 27, 2014)

I hate when people call this a "jump-scare" game, it's really not.

All of the scares in this game are when YOU screw up.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 27, 2014)

I'd play it if my Steam account would work properly. :/

I've seen many LPers play it as well.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 27, 2014)

It wasn't as scary when I played it as expected. Ah, oh well. It at least had me jumping a few times, which was nice.


----------



## rariorana (Aug 27, 2014)

The last time I downloaded a horror game(Outlast) I didn't even play it for half an hour, so I think I'll just stick with watching Let's Plays of it, haha.


----------



## Reindeer (Aug 28, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I hate when people call this a "jump-scare" game, it's really not.
> 
> All of the scares in this game are when YOU screw up.


I think flicking on a light to see one of the characters standing there and a loud noise playing is not really you screwing up. It's a jump scare.
Apart from that, even the game overs are jump scares. The game builds tension, and while you expect something to pop out at you, it's unknown when or how. Then it suddenly pops out with loud noises.

Doesn't matter which way you cut it, son. Those are just plain jump scares and cheap thrills.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rariorana said:


> The last time I downloaded a horror game(Outlast) I didn't even play it for half an hour, so I think I'll just stick with watching Let's Plays of it, haha.


I should get to finishing that game as well...
I've got too many horror games to play now.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 28, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> I think flicking on a light to see one of the characters standing there and a loud noise playing is not really you screwing up. It's a jump scare.
> Apart from that, even the game overs are jump scares. The game builds tension, and while you expect something to pop out at you, it's unknown when or how. Then it suddenly pops out with loud noises.
> 
> Doesn't matter which way you cut it, son. Those are just plain jump scares and cheap thrills.



If you're watching the cameras, you'll be able to know when to shut the doors.


----------



## Cudon (Aug 28, 2014)

Jump scares the game.. The whole concept of it is to build tension and then have it end with a jump scare. Truly the peak of horror games


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 5, 2014)

http://themrcreepypasta.tumblr.com/tagged/Five-Nights-At-Freddy's

This is actually pretty cool. I know the "hype" is dying down, but I really loved the whole freaky idea for the game (and I hope they expand on it more) so I've been loving all the fan theories about FNAF. A bunch of my favorite YouTube narrators got together and made audio to go along with the characters in the game and it's really neat. (But then again, I'm a bit biased because I love all who participated.) Go from the last audio post to the most recently posted. I love the slipped in messages.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 5, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> http://themrcreepypasta.tumblr.com/tagged/Five-Nights-At-Freddy's
> 
> This is actually pretty cool. I know the "hype" is dying down, but I really loved the whole freaky idea for the game (and I hope they expand on it more) so I've been loving all the fan theories about FNAF. A bunch of my favorite YouTube narrators got together and made audio to go along with the characters in the game and it's really neat. (But then again, I'm a bit biased because I love all who participated.) Go from the last audio post to the most recently posted. I love the slipped in messages.



ayyyy the bite of 87 bit though. I like that they made it so that it's basically negligent parenting. Love the inclusion of Freddy's theme at the end.

The only thing that seemed very odd was the strange lack of horrified screaming from the mother, and the employee not sounding nearly as freaked out as he should have.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> ayyyy the bite of 87 bit though. I like that they made it so that it's basically negligent parenting. Love the inclusion of Freddy's theme at the end.
> 
> The only thing that seemed very odd was the strange lack of horrified screaming from the mother, and the employee not sounding nearly as freaked out as he should have.


The good ol' Bite of '87. I was expecting a bit more of a reaction from the mum as well or the crowd, which was a tad tame, but it was great nonetheless. It's really cool hearing Litterbot (the employee's narrator) using his non-robotic voice for this, but he was a bit nonchalant for my tastes, especially when he was getting murdered.

I think my favorite one had to be the introduction to the band. I want more of this. I feel so horrible for liking this crap so much, but it's feeding off my fear of Chuck E. Cheese resturants and theme park mascots something fierce and I love it, lol.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 5, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> The good ol' Bite of '87. I was expecting a bit more of a reaction from the mum as well or the crowd, which was a tad tame, but it was great nonetheless. It's really cool hearing Litterbot (the employee's narrator) using his non-robotic voice for this, but he was a bit nonchalant for my tastes, especially when he was getting murdered.
> 
> I think my favorite one had to be the introduction to the band.



The intro to the band was pretty on point.

I dunno, you would think that the mom would be screaming her head off. But yeah the employee's reaction was just "oh."

I haven't even played this game omg.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> The intro to the band was pretty on point.
> 
> I dunno, you would think that the mom would be screaming her head off. But yeah the employee's reaction was just "oh."
> 
> I haven't even played this game omg.


I downloaded the game and I played one round, alone at like 2 in the morning, and was like, "NOPE. DONE FOR THE NIGHT." I thought after watching so many LPs of it that it wouldn't be as horrifying or stress-inducing, but I was so wrong.
It really isn't even scary compared to a lot of things I've watched or played, but I felt like my heart was going to explode when I was down to 4% power and then the lights go out and that freakin' song plays. Which I made my text tone, haha.


----------

